# [MySQL] Column Alias in WHERE clause?



## Romsl (22. Februar 2007)

Hi,

kann man einen Column Alias in der WHERE clause verwenden? Ich habe eine MySQL Datenbank in Betrieb.

Das Statement welches ich probiert habe schaut folgendermassen aus:


```
SELECT `ownerid` AS `test` FROM `trucks` WHERE `test` = 1
```

MySQL sagt:


```
#1054 - Unknown column 'test' in 'where clause'
```

Vielen Dank fuer jede Hilfe,

Gruss,
  -- Romsl


----------



## Gumbo (22. Februar 2007)

Nimm HAVING statt WHERE.


----------



## Romsl (22. Februar 2007)

Hi,

vielen Dank Gumbo. Es funktioniert PERFEKT

Gruesse,
  -- Romsl


----------

